# Who to who



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

So I introduced my dove tan doe pretty quickly to my mice because I feel really mean housing does alone - her cage mate was the wobbles black fox who I euthanized. The introductions went well until I wake up this morning to her coat all ruffled, looking like she is a bit wet and well luckily no bit marks. I have found that once a female has babies, my small group of females tend to accept them without any squabbles.
She is over 3 months and I was planning in breeding her anyway so I figure I'll breed from her now instead of much much later.

So the question is.. Who to?
She is a dove tan and there is a choice of 2 males (I have 3 but two are the same).
One male is a Siamese the other is a dilute agouti (diluted by cch I believe)

What would I get with each breeding?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I checked on her this morning and I've decided to separate her. A few bites that didn't break the skin but bled under it.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

arh poor girl.
Do you know what colour her parents are?

If she doesnt carry any ressive dilutes to the siamese you would get black selfs and tans and to the c-dilute agouti you would get agoutis, agouti tans and poss black self and balck tan.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I agree with PPValhunds about the colours, but I'm sure they would carry a few recessives as they probably haven't been pure bred. If the male you pick has some recessives in common with your doe, you could get some interesting colour suprises!  Are you after agouti or black based mice in your breeding plans? Or, if colour is not so important, your decision could be based on which of the males has the conformation traits that you'd like to work with.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

PPVallhunds said:


> arh poor girl.
> Do you know what colour her parents are?


No I don't sadly. I know the pet shop I got her from breeds their own and will not take in any others from outside breeders. The brothers were assorted pied mock chocolates though and the sisters we doves and champagne from what I saw. I believe there was one agouti who had very minimal ticking.


MojoMouse said:


> I agree with PPValhunds about the colours, but I'm sure they would carry a few recessives as they probably haven't been pure bred. If the male you pick has some recessives in common with your doe, you could get some interesting colour suprises!  Are you after agouti or black based mice in your breeding plans? Or, if colour is not so important, your decision could be based on which of the males has the conformation traits that you'd like to work with.


I will probably put her with my Siamese buck, I haven't quite decided what I want to breed but I have narrowed it down to siamese, burmese and some sort of self. Just got to wait for her and the Siamese buck to heal, (he was housed with an older male, different pet shop)


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

id recomend black self as you want siamese and burmese. Black would work with those two and help darken there points.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Believe it or not, black selfs are hard to get a hold of. 
I found someone who had some and I got a black buck and a black fox doe. I was going to breed the buck to my pied black who I know has no c dilutes. Then the fox started wobbling and I was informed it was a hereditary motor neuron disease so I had to put both the self black and black fox down since they were related..
I figured if I got a Siamese and bred it to my pied black then I'd get some self blacks and even though he would carry a ch dilute, that would help again with Siamese.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Cordane said:


> I figured if I got a Siamese and bred it to my pied black then I'd get some self blacks and even though he would carry a ch dilute, that would help again with Siamese.


Eactly right, it would actualy make it easyer im my opyion, as you wont have to breed the ofspring back to the siamese ot get more siams so saves a generation. My current balck boy is a siamese carryer, ive also kept his black daughter as she carrys it also so will breed her back to him and keep the resulting siamese.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Well if the dove tan to siamese breeding fails to produce any self blacks, by the time I know, Xia (pied black) will be ready to put to a male again. Gosh I'm excited, I've finally figured out what I want to do and slowly figuring out how I'll achieve it.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

sounds like a plan then, good luck


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Thank you! 
Even though the plan was to put my burmese in with the siamese as well as the dove tan girl.. the burmese is the problem mouse, she's the reason I had to removed the dove girl. So I will probably end up putting my little himi girl in with the siamese, she has decent points excluding the ears. 









I do have a question for you though.. How did you work on the feet points? Is it just a matter of picking the baby with the best points and putting that one to a black to help darkening them?
I also have to ask, can you sort of.. make points appear? I mean, I have seen some siamese who lack their feet points, how would you get them to.. show up?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

all my siames have light toes but have some sort of shading on the feet, to be honist ive not been working on feet realy. but i would think breeding to a buck with nice dark feet would help, but if you cant get one like that then yep i would think only breeding th edarkest feet tougher would eventualy do it. The standard says points on feet but doesnt say if light toes are allowed or not.

Ive hurd temps can effect how well the points will show up, but can rember which way around it is.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Thank you!
My siamese boys points have finally settled. He was looking a bit burmese for a while - just one huge head smudge which has now settle to a nose point. His bum could be darker but it could also still be settling and luckily, his front feet points are dark but his back feet are just shaded, not dark. I've paired him with Ava, pictured above, a himilayan who has ok points all over. I'm rather excited.
I think first I will be working on just getting all the points there and then I'll move on to darkening them, no idea how to get rid of the light toes..


----------

